# What should I do with the heater,since it killed two aquatic creatures?



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

I don't know why,but today,I found that one of my African Dwrarf frogs died and before then,all three of my shrimps died.

Note:I just rememeber that it killed four aquatic creatures.

They all seem to be fried,so what should I do to the heater? In that it wouldn't kill anymore,but I am able to maintain a tropical temperature.

By the way,how did the four aquatic creatures,did not feel the heat coming from the heat. None of my fish get killed this way (heater).


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Well we need to know a few things before anyone can answer your question........What is the temp of your tank?..........Do you have any fish in this tank?....And if so what type of fish?.......What are your water parameters?.........How large of a tank is this?.........


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

As of now,there are six Bloodfin Tetras,six Long Finned Black Skirt Tetras,three Upside Down Catfish,three Black Kuhli Loaches,and one African Dwarf Frog.

My temperature reader does not work anymore,but I set the heater at about 75-79 degrees.

The aquarium is at least 30 gallons,but it has been a long time that I got the aquarium and I am just 20 years old. So,I wan not really thought of knowing the amount of gallons labeled on the aquarium. I cannot find the label anymore.

I do not have the strips for testing the water,but every time I go to a pet store and they test the water. It is always a good result.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would first buy a new thermometer ASAP.
Out of 7 heated tanks, not one of them has the heater dial set at the tempt of the tank.
Go by the thermometer reading and not what # the heater is set on.

Have the water tested again when you are at the store. Having an API liquid test kit at home is a handy tool.

They do make heater guards, but I have only seen them for sale online. Lets make sure the water tempt is correct first.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

Which website,since I cannot find heater guards online?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm with TM, you need to get a good sample of your water tested.

What kind of filter do you have? Can you measure the tank? we can get the size from that.

my intial thought is that....if you get your new thermometer and your reading is correct, then it is somehting else in your tank and not your heater that killed your fish. but thats opinion

Johnny


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

There is a Fluval "E" Series, that has a built around heater guard. I am not finding just a guard by itself.
Looks like most of the big box pet stores sell it.

I am not sure these deaths would be a result of a heater burn though. A frog maybe, but I have not had any problems with burnt fish.

What did the dead fish look like? If the tank is not cycled, ammonia can quickly rise to unsafe levels. I have seen pictures of fish with ammonia burn.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

If anyone read my original post only three shrimps got cooked and an African Dwarf Frog!

NO FISH DIED!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would check into the Fluval heater then.

Is your heater a glass type?

I have the Marineland Stealth heater in my shrimp tank, no problems, and I do see the shrimp resting on the heater.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i'm just wondering if perhaps you are seeing the shed skin of the shrimp ?
i have thought my shrimp dead before but it was just the skin.
sorry if i'm mistaken,and sorry about the frog,what were you feeding him,and what
type of shrimp were they ?


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

I forgot the name of the shrimp,but it is a shrimp that founded by a Japanese guy that eat algae!

Yes,my heater is a glass type,but what the other types of aquarium heater out there?

By the way,it could not have been the skin of the shrimp,since I picked its dead bodies up and its guts dissolve later in a temporary container.

I do not see any shrimp for at least a few mouths,now so it is safe to say that they died unless they have a time machine to go to the future before they die,lol.

I thought aquatic creatures can feel discomfort,then why would you let youself get cooked? Does anyone know why?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

maybe it happened so quick they never had a chance to get out


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

I had lower the temperature setting,but I am still worried for my only African Dwarf Frog left.


----------

